# Denmark has dropped all covid travel restrictions.



## chic (Mar 30, 2022)

Denmark has dropped all covid travel restrictions. No vaccine necessary to enter the country. It's a positive step.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 30, 2022)

Denmark was also the first country to legalize pornography.
Something that many people may not have been aware of.
Progressive and positive steppers, the Danish people are.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 30, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Denmark was also the first country to legalize pornography.
> Something that many people may not have been aware of.
> Progressive and positive steppers, the Danish people are.


The Denmark is really the Land of the Free.

Abortions are legal. 

Go Danes!


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 30, 2022)

I wouldn't call it a positive step. All our internal borders have been open for a few weeks, virus cases are soaring/ I will be wearing a mask wherever I go, I dodged a bullet last week, been counting the days until I can relax, along with other club members, all brought on by one person who went to a wedding where no one wore a mask. His wife and family including a 6 month old baby caught the virus days after attending the wedding.  Life must be cheap to those who don't bother.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 30, 2022)

People and countries start to look at numbers and when the stats start to go down then people start to relax and things get lifted. This has already been the case before. What has happened before after things get lifted and people start to relax numbers start to rise and cases increase once again. Is that a step in the right direction? This back and forth is just going to continue until everyone starts to get serious with this and unfortunately in the world we live in today that is never going to happen. So what we as individuals need to do is just do what we feel that will protect us the best from this mess.


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

@chic, over here If you are a visa holder who is not fully vaccinated for international travel purposes, then you can only travel to Australia if you are in an exempt category or hold an individual travel exemption to enter Australia.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 30, 2022)

Tish said:


> @chic, over here If you are a visa holder who is not fully vaccinated for international travel purposes, then you can only travel to Australia if you are in an exempt category or hold an individual travel exemption to enter Australia.


Is that the situation that the Tennis player went through when attempting to enter your country for the Tennis Tournament he was to play in?


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

@Silent Rose Yep, pretty much so.


----------

